# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل : المنهج المبين في شرح الأربعين للفاكهاني المالكي/ مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود

## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

الحمد لله وكفى والصلاة والسلام على عباده الذين اصطفى اما بعد:
فهذه اول الغيث المدرار من نفائس مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود جزى الله القائمين عليها خير ا الجزاء في الدنياو الآخرة على ما تفضلوا به من تراث الامة على طلبة العلم والمسلمين

المنهج المبين 
في شرح الأربعين للفاكهاني المالكي
عنوان المخطوطة:  المنهج المبين في شرح الأربعين             
المؤلف: عمر بن علي بن سالم اللخمي         
اسم الناسخ:
تاريخ النسخ: 838هـ
التاريخ المقترن بإسم المؤلف:         
رقم الصنف: غير مذكور
الوصف: لايوجد         
الرقم العام: 777
الوصف المادي: 17x26سم         
المراجع:
الموضوع:     
الإحالات: 

رابط التحميل
http://www.mediafire.com/?l4tdteundme

ـــــ
موقع : المصطفى من المخطوطات العربية والإسلامية

موقع : خزانة التراث العربي / موقع : ديوان السنة المسندة

----------

